# most important part of a rifle



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

What is the most important feature of a hunting rifle?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The dummy pulling the trigger... :lol:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

My rifle shoots high though. How do I fix that???????


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Adjust the sights. If you tell us more we can tell you more.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

People said:


> Adjust the sights. If you tell us more we can tell you more.


Sorry People, I should have used some emoticons there. That was kind of an inside joke going there. 8)


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

> My rifle shoots high though. How do I fix that???????


Shoot low sheriff, she's riding a shetland!! :lol:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Guys.....

I need an actual answer.... 

Would you say the scope is more important than the gun?


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

Quality trigger. Probable not the answer you want or expected but a good scope , barrel, or stock fit is useless if you have to concentrate on a bad trigger pull to get the shot off. Least ways that's my opinion.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

It seems you will get all kinds of answers. Some say the rifle is nothing with out a good scope, some say the scope won't make a bit of difference with a lower quality barrel, trigger, what have you, so really I am guessing there is no real answer to this question. A good shooter with a junk rifle can out shoot me with a top of the line rifle. So I would say skill before equipment.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

" skill before equipment."
There's a lot of truth in that.
As for the other possibilities - good luck finding an answer. A rifle - any firearm - is a integration of many parts into the unit we use. If any of them are of poor quality, then overall performance is affected. You know this, right? Common sense.
So....maybe look at what folks tend to replace on rifles - especially target rifles (the real test beds of accuracy). What do you find? Probably it's a tossup between barrels and triggers. 
But if you have a poorly designed stock.......
Then, however, there's sights. It's not uncommon to find that a good scope(if that's the way you go), costs as much or more than the gun does. No doubt, looking through a high quality scope is a transcendental experience. Though, IMHO, the issue with scopes is more a function of reliability - dependability in the field. Even an inexpensive scope will work well off the bench on a clear day. Take it into the woods for a week-long hunt in rain, snow and rocks - will it stand the test? If the shooter is going to stay at the bench and shoot at paper on clear days, he is as well served by a Simmons as a Swarovski. But a once in a lifetime hunt....hmmm?
Pete


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

huntingdude16 said:


> What is the most important feature of a hunting rifle?


There is a saying...."It the nut behind the bolt".


----------



## gazoo (Nov 16, 2005)

Other than the obvious one of the person squezzing the trigger. You have to be comfortable with everything or you will not make the shot. Trigger pull is most important after you. If you have to concentrate on your trigger then you are not concentrating on your shot. Also, practice, practice, practice.

Go for the tigger then your optics. That is my opinion.

:beer:


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

huntingdude16 said:


> Guys.....
> 
> I need an actual answer....
> 
> Would you say the scope is more important than the gun?


huntingdude16,
I'm assuming by your name above that you're a young shooter,if I'm incorrect,I apologise.This advice below took me a LONG time to figure out for myself!I know shooters older than me that still haven't GRASPED this,this is fundamental to bring home ANY game animal!
THE most important part of a gun is the TRIGGER,and the person using it.
For ACCURATE shooting you HAVE to have an excellent,crisp,0 backlash,0 creep,and properly set trigger for weight of pull and PRACTICE TRIGGER CONTROL!Get to KNOW your TRIGGER.If you have more than 1 gun,set all your triggers the same,weight of pull,sear engagement and 0 backlash and 0 creep.
If you wear out a trigger 'dry firing' to get to know TRIGGER CONTROL,you're almost there!
I do not believe that the scope is the most important thing on a rifle,in fact it is well down the list,mounts are ahead,stock is ahead and barrel/barrel conditioning are well ahead also.
*MagnumManiac*
:sniper:


----------



## redhawk808 (Feb 26, 2008)

How about COMFIDENCE in what your shooting...?
Knowing what it will and won't do. And at what distance.
Also a good scope ..If you can't see it well, you won't hit it well.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Not actually what he is looking for, but I would say the most important part of the rifle is the crown on the muzzle. Independant of everything else, if everything on a rifle is perfect, best optics, best ammo, and you have a damaged crown you won't get crap for groups.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I think the easiest fix is the scope. Next is probably the trigger. Next might be bedding. Other things to check would be bolt face and lug fit, crown, chamber, rifling, etc. the thing is, they are all equally important. If any one of them is out of whack, the rifle will not reach its' potential. Then, if the rifle is living up to its' potential, check the shooter. Each and every one of these parts has to be right for the rifle to be a tack driver. There is no one thing more important than the rest.


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

The heart of a rifle is the barrel. If the barrel is poor, there is nothing you can do to make a rifle shoot.
Fortunately most currrent rifles have barrels that are capable of "hunting" accuracy.
Now with that said, my question is what are you looking for with this question? 
Are you trying to make a current rifle shoot better? Are you looking for benchrest groups from a factory rifle? What caliber of rifle are you shooting?
All of the suggestions about triggers, scopes, and the shooter are good sugestions, but without knowing what your goal or reasoning it is difficult to give any kind of advice.


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

1. trigger
2. bedding
3. optics


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

After a very disappointing day recently at the range, I will say if you can't control the trigger, nothing else will work right.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

The obvious....

Nut behind the butt plate.

Action Bedding

Trigger / Lock Time

Top three in my book.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

What difference does it make??


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

The most important part of a rifle and how it will perform is TIME.
Your rifle is a lot like a woman, spend time with it to get to know what it likes and does not like (ammo). Buy it expensive clothes and jewelry (optics and a trigger set). Then learn what trips her trigger and she will take care of the rest for you.


----------

